# CA Desert Growth?



## Ashmash (Aug 21, 2012)

Roughly how big would an year old CA desert tortoise be? Some one just gave me their tortoise that's supposed to be a 8 year old desert tort but he looks full grown?


----------



## SamB (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you measured? Or weighed the tort yet? Any pictures?


----------



## Ashmash (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll try to add some pictures. I can measure right now but not weigh.


----------



## SamB (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## Ashmash (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm using the iPhone app and can't figure out how to post pictures...








I got it. Haha


----------



## SamB (Aug 21, 2012)

I think over all the tort looks really good. Coloring on the shell looks like a red foot perhaps? I'm not sure, but nice green eyes of a CDT.

Look like apropriate size for the age. Mine are older and about 13 to 14inches in length.


----------



## Ashmash (Aug 21, 2012)

So is he some sort of mix? I'm confused... Haha


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2012)

That certainly looks like a healthy 8 year old boy to me. His shell is in great shape. Consider yourself lucky. That is a prime specimen you've got there.


----------



## Ashmash (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok awesome! Thank you very much! 

Now my question is, I have an almost yearling CDT as well who lives in an outdoor tort table, as long as I keep the separate all will be fine, correct?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## ascott (Aug 21, 2012)

> as long as I keep the separate all will be fine, correct?




Correct 

Beautiful CDT....lovely eyes for sure...and the distinct head shape, beautiful....uh, how bout a pic of the baby.....duuuuhhhhh  lol, just funnin ya with the Duuuuhhhhh.....


----------



## Ashmash (Aug 22, 2012)




----------

